# René Kollo



## Aramis

Any fans?

I recently discovered that I'm in love with his timbre and singing manner. 

Our first meeting was not very good - I saw him at Barenboim's Tristan und Isolde, production that I don't only dislike, but deeply hate. 

Then came Solti's Tannhauser. I thought "hell, this man is awesome, when did I hear him before?". Then I recalled that he also was Erik in Solti's Hollander. 

Then there was Solti's Mahler 8th, recently also his Lied von Erde (with Karajan) and so on. 

Much shame that other singer's in Karajan's Meistersinger von Nurnberg are not as good as him - he is perfect Walther. 

Anyway, he's my man. Glory to him.


----------



## drth15

*Kollo*

Yes, his timbre has always been so distinctive I'm surprised he has not been more 'critically acclaimed.'

Two favorite recordings have been his parsifal with Solti, and his Floristan with Bernstein.


----------



## Petwhac

Yeah- Pasifal. I never forgot the name Rene Kollo after listening to that recording.


----------

